# Damn, looked like I missed a lot of drama.



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

Lucky me, eh?

But considering the ridiculousness of the boards lately, here's something completely unrelated!!



I drove to Ohio over the weekend to pick up an abandoned puppy. 12 hours there... 10 hours back. Mmmm, 22 hours of driving within a period of 2 days. 

Here's something funny... every state I drove through had a specific attitude of drivers, and it was interesting. Like... when I got into NY, most everyone was driving like an asshole (tailgating the car in front of them at 80mph and weaving through the lanes of traffic to get ahead) and in Ohio... everyone was driving ridiculously below the speed limit. On 1-90 the speed limit was 65, and most people were going about 50. Of course I'm a Bostonian, so I was averaging about 80/90.

And another thing... there were like no cops on the road in Ohio. None. Although there were a lot of cars turned over in the median (there was a snow storm and some people weren't so lucky). But no cops. 
In Massachusetts... there are cops all over the place on the highway. Like... if I take a 20 minute drive on I-95 in MA, I'll see at the very least 5 cops laying in wait to meet their ticket quotas by pulling people over. But after driving like 8 hours through NY, PA, and OH... I barely even saw 2 cops. I guess the cops in those states have better things to do than lay in wait for law abiding citizens going 10 above the speed limit. 

And another thing... Ohio cars weren't covered in lame bumper stickers. Like when you enter MA (especially the Boston area) everyone has bumper stickers on their cars expressing their views (as if anyone cares, right?). But Ohio drivers didn't. And people were a lot friendlier in OH. Instead of getting doors slammed in my face and snooty glares, people were actually civil. Very unlike Boston. 


And about the puppy: He's a black lab mix, and only 7 weeks old. But the poor baby has worms... and I've had to wait all weekend with a dog who has worms to take him to the vet. Damn vets for not being open on the weekends!!! Especially since I have three other dogs, and now my other dogs might have the worms from the puppy. So yeah... wish me luck at the vet today, that they don't rob me blind. 

<3


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah drama, drama... In abundance. Thank you for bringing back some off topic sanity to the boards! 

Haha.. It's crazy how the attitudes of the drivers changed so vastly from state to state. Bet you had to keep re-adapting lol.

Awww that is so cute!!!  Hope the little one is doing well, I know you will give him a good home  Kudos on taking in the pup too. People often overlook abandoned dogs, nobody wanted my baby before I saved him. (I say baby, he is almost 5 and as he is a staffy, he is pretty much solid, heavy muscle lol)

Anyway.. All the best hope the vets fees aren't *too* crippling. I feel for ya! 

:bow:


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 2, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Lucky me, eh?
> 
> in Ohio... everyone was driving ridiculously below the speed limit. On 1-90 the speed limit was 65, and most people were going about 50. Of course I'm a Bostonian, so I was averaging about 80/90.
> 
> And another thing... there were like no cops on the road in Ohio. None. Although there were a lot of cars turned over in the median (there was a snow storm and some people weren't so lucky).



All those cars turned over in the median were a reminder to other drivers to, as a nice cop in Colorado put it, "Drive no faster than the speed you want to slide into the median at." That probably had something to do with why people were driving 50, and was a clue that you should have been doing the same. :doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

What drama.i don't know what your talking about..fill me in.. i am a nosey parker.

anywhoo...good luck with your new baby.


----------



## cammy (Feb 2, 2009)

Black lab mix...I bet he's a super cutie! 

And driving...OMG! there's no words to describe Florida.


----------



## Esther (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a black lab mix too! What sort of a mix is involved?
I find her much, much more obedient and mellow than any other dog I've had.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 2, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Here's something funny... every state I drove through had a specific attitude of drivers, and it was interesting. Like... when I got into NY, most everyone was driving like an asshole (tailgating the car in front of them at 80mph and weaving through the lanes of traffic to get ahead) and in Ohio... everyone was driving ridiculously below the speed limit. On 1-90 the speed limit was 65, and most people were going about 50. Of course I'm a Bostonian, so I was averaging about 80/90.




As a taxi driver I see the kind of "hurry up and wait" driving you're talking about. It's funny to see these guys try to drive in city traffic. The lights are generally timed so that if you're moving along at a certain rate you keep movig steadily. If you go too fast, you start getting ahead of the cycle and hitting red lights.

I've had guys inches from my back bumper, screaming at me through their windshields then flip me the bird as they fly by me, only to have me sitting next to them at the next red light. And the one after that when they repeat their behavior with the next guy who gets in front of them. Then the one after that....

Generall speaking, lane jockeying doesn't produce the desired resuts. I used to be one of the worst at it, but I learned that it wears out the car faster, burns more gas, and doesn't save time. I'm still not an advocate for slow driving (where's my American autobahn!) but driving far faster than the average rarely works as planned.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> All those cars turned over in the median were a reminder to other drivers to, as a nice cop in Colorado put it, "Drive no faster than the speed you want to slide into the median at." That probably had something to do with why people were driving 50, and was a clue that you should have been doing the same. :doh:




Alrighty.... but my point was that people drive at different speeds in different states despite weather conditions. (Although I wasn't even making a point, moreso just explaining my weekend.) 
In Ohio it wasn't snowing and people were going 50mph... whereas in Massachusetts later that night... it was snowing and people were blowing past me going 100/110mph. And OH was straight lines of highway, where MA is full of hills and twists.
And yet... there were no cars in the median in MA, but tons in OH. 

It was just an observation, I wasn't fishing for a reprimand, considering as I have never been pulled over and have never gotten into an accident... and I've been driving for the past... oh... 4 years? (I know in the scheme of things that's not too long, but hey, I'm 19... well... 20 in a month). 



Another thing I noticed is that in NY and OH the left lane was reserved for passing people in the right lane. Whereas in MA... the left lane is just the fast lane. It was a pretty significant difference. It's like in MA, the left lane is the express lane, whereas in those other states it's the passing lane. It changed the whole dynamic of the highway.


And there were no Mobil/Exxon gas stations on the highway in NY, PA, and OH. Which was pretty lame for me, considering as I have a Mobil/Exxon card. So whenever I needed gas in those states, I had to use my regular debit card. It's a lot easier to have a card specifically for gas, and driving through those states messed that up. Haha. I'm picky.


And I'm rambling.


----------



## cammy (Feb 2, 2009)

In Florida -

The Right Lane is for anyone who thinks they might be turning/exiting right within the next 500 or so miles, the Left Lane is for anyone who thinks they might be turning/exiting left within the next 500 or so miles, and the Center Lane is for those who don't have a clue where they're headed.

Oh, and trucks ride in all lanes regardless of how many wheels, grade or speed.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

Canonista said:


> As a taxi driver I see the kind of "hurry up and wait" driving you're talking about. It's funny to see these guys try to drive in city traffic. The lights are generally timed so that if you're moving along at a certain rate you keep movig steadily. If you go too fast, you start getting ahead of the cycle and hitting red lights.
> 
> I've had guys inches from my back bumper, screaming at me through their windshields then flip me the bird as they fly by me, only to have me sitting next to them at the next red light. And the one after that when they repeat their behavior with the next guy who gets in front of them. Then the one after that....
> 
> Generall speaking, lane jockeying doesn't produce the desired resuts. I used to be one of the worst at it, but I learned that it wears out the car faster, burns more gas, and doesn't save time. I'm still not an advocate for slow driving (where's my American autobahn!) but driving far faster than the average rarely works as planned.




Hahah, I know, those drivers are kinda funny too. I have a photographic memory, so I remember every car that passes me and every car that I pass (especially when you're driving with the same group of cars for a few hours). And there is always that one car (usually a chromed out ghetto-ass truck) that speeds past you in the left lane, then has to slam on their brakes when they come up on someone going slower, and you just glide past them again. Usually they get pissed cuz they notice that the cars they just passed are now passing them, and they try even harder again to get ahead.

It's so hilarious because they get so frustrated and yet don't get ahead any more than they would if they just drove calmly. 


I totally have road rage too, but in the timidest way. I get so irritated at drivers (on the inside) because practically no one can drive well (especially in the Boston suburbs). You have people who cut everyone off in the right turn only lane to go straight, and sometimes you get the people cutting off the straight lane to take a left. You have people who accelerate into the "turn only" lane in the middle just to pass other cars, and those who selectively choose to stop at stop signs (which implies that they also selectively choose to not stop, as well). You have the people who honk and tailgate you, even when you're already going above the speed limit. And the thing that bugs me the most... is the cops are NEVER there. I've seen some awful driving (going the wrong way down a one way street, purposely going through red lights, blocking streets during traffic) and yet the cops are never there to do their job when people are driving horrifically. 

Ahh the silliness of the roads.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have a black lab mix too! What sort of a mix is involved?
> I find her much, much more obedient and mellow than any other dog I've had.



I have no idea what he's mixed with. But he's 7 weeks old, and already bigger than my other three dogs. I have a Westie, a Cairn, and Pomeranian Schanuzer mutt. 
And yeah, compared to the terriers and the pomeranian-mutt, this lab is just so chill. My other dogs are so high strung and just like... quirky, whereas the lab is so well behaved (despite the fact that he's not housebroken yet). But hey, he figured out the doggie door in a few hours... whereas my other dogs took a few days/weeks to figure it out.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you ever taken a train across states? Its one of the most enjoyable ways of traveling I've ever experienced. Trains are actually relaxing and if you shell out the extra seventy dollars for a first class ticket you can go to the dining car and drink all the alcohol you can get your hands on.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

cammy said:


> In Florida -
> 
> The Right Lane is for anyone who thinks they might be turning/exiting right within the next 500 or so miles, the Left Lane is for anyone who thinks they might be turning/exiting left within the next 500 or so miles, and the Center Lane is for those who don't have a clue where they're headed.
> 
> Oh, and trucks ride in all lanes regardless of how many wheels, grade or speed.



Haha, damn, sounds like a fun place to drive *sarcasm*. xP

Yeah MA barely has any left exits, just merges onto other highways. All the exits are to the right. 

I also expected the trucks to stay to the right, since in MA, trucks aren't allowed in the left lanes. But when I entered NY, PA, & OH, the trucks went in whichever lane they felt like. It got a little irritating when there were two trucks riding parallel to each other on a two lane highway, blocking all the cars behind them. But that didn't happen too often.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Have you ever taken a train across states? Its one of the most enjoyable ways of traveling I've ever experienced. Trains are actually relaxing and if you shell out the extra seventy dollars for a first class ticket you can go to the dining car and drink all the alcohol you can get your hands on.



Haha, well I was going to pick up a dog, and I dunno of a train which would allow an untrained puppy with worms on it. Well, I could have probably put him in a crate somewhere on the train, but that's mean.
And I can't stand public transportation for some reason. I mean when I was young, I had no choice, and would have to take the train into Boston. But now, I'll drive and go through the risk of not being able to find a parking spot, I hate public transportation that much.

And I'm not 21, can't drink in public yet. It's pretty irritating, especially since all of my friends are over 21. *sigh* I only have a little more than one year left!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Ah drama, drama... In abundance. Thank you for bringing back some off topic sanity to the boards!
> 
> Haha.. It's crazy how the attitudes of the drivers changed so vastly from state to state. Bet you had to keep re-adapting lol.
> 
> ...



Hehe, doggies are always babies, no matter how old. :happy:

I got back from the vet, and it was only about $113, so not too bad. But the poor guy will still have the worms for a few more weeks, since I can only give him the medicine once a week. 
Luckily, my other dogs are on Heartguard (for heartworms) and apparently that also protects them against digestive worms, so they probably wont get the worms from the puppy.

I'm totally gonna post a picture in a little while. I wanna get a picture of all four dogs, cuz this dog is so different from the others. The other three are white/light beige, and the new dog is black. The other three are small breeds, and the new dog is a Labrador mix. The one thing the nurses and vets kept saying when they were fawning over him was, "he's gonna get so big!" So it's gonna be hilarious when he grows up. This one gigantic black dog, and three tiny little white ones. Ahh, it's gonna be great.


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2009)

What the hell are you going to do with another dog? 

An aside on vets: if you have more than one in your area, shop around and get "quotes." Seriously, vet fees are basically unregulated and the differences can be HUGE - took me a long time to figure that out :doh:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> What the hell are you going to do with another dog?
> 
> An aside on vets: if you have more than one in your area, shop around and get "quotes." Seriously, vet fees are basically unregulated and the differences can be HUGE - took me a long time to figure that out :doh:



Yeah, this is the only vet in the town. But it is also the best one in the area. I've been taking my dogs there for about 12 years. It used to be a practice in the home of the veterinarian, but then they upgraded it. And either way, they know me. After all, I have four dogs, so when I come in... they know me and usually ask me about my other dogs. 

I took the puppy in today (his name is Duff) and they also asked me about my dog Mac, cuz he has an appointment on Wednesday. And one of the nurses and I talk about piercings and tattoos whenever I come there, she always shows me her new ones and whatnot. It's also right down the street from my house. So it's a pretty good to be able to go to a place that I'm very familiar with. Even if it's a little more expensive than the other vets in the area, it's worth it. Heh.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 2, 2009)

ha, yeaaaah. Thats really cool you got a rescue pup...I volunteer with the Humane Society of Greater Akron alot. And as for lame bumper stickers on cars, depends where you look...you go up to Coventry street in Cleveland and its just ridiculous.

Sorry bout the worms though  I wish your pup and your doggys the best!!!

XOXO
Audrey


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 2, 2009)

What's funny to me, MB...is that you have three cute woof-machines that are pretty much pocket size...and now you have a black lab mix. Haha, it's just perfect.

What do Duncan, Mac and Bonnie think of this new Duff character??
I mean, at least he sounds like he's smart if he's already figured out the doggie door...and as far as dogs go, it's just inconvenient if it's a big dog AND it's dumb. Like bigger dogs aren't hard enough to handle, add the lack of brains, and it's just a shit-fest waiting to happen.

Congrats on the new woof-baby, I expect pictures. 
The comparison pic would be really great, the youngest black one towering over all the little white ones xP 


<3


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm glad you made it through the weekend in one piece.... I was thinking about you driving the whole time. Your poor arms, back and bum... ouch. 

But definitely, you did an amazing thing, and the benefits will be ten fold..... I am DESPERATE to see the the pics...


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 2, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> It was just an observation, I wasn't fishing for a reprimand, considering as I have never been pulled over and have never gotten into an accident... and I've been driving for the past... oh... 4 years? (I know in the scheme of things that's not too long, but hey, I'm 19... well... 20 in a month).



Heh, tell me what you think of 4 years driving experience 21 years from now. 

But yeah, I worked for some years on a turnpike watching how bad most people drive, so I'm pretty much a slow down lecture waiting for an excuse to go off.

/em wanders off muttering about kids these days


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the pup, hope you're doing well


----------



## Esther (Feb 2, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I have no idea what he's mixed with. But he's 7 weeks old, and already bigger than my other three dogs. I have a Westie, a Cairn, and Pomeranian Schanuzer mutt.
> And yeah, compared to the terriers and the pomeranian-mutt, this lab is just so chill. My other dogs are so high strung and just like... quirky, whereas the lab is so well behaved (despite the fact that he's not housebroken yet). But hey, he figured out the doggie door in a few hours... whereas my other dogs took a few days/weeks to figure it out.



Haha, aww.
My dog definitely isn't the brightest little bulb on the Christmas tree but she definitely figured out the basics as well. I love Westies, but I can't keep up with terriers, I like the big sleepy ones.

In any case, labs let you do this stuff:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Hehe... That is true! My Bosley thinks he is a lapdog... he just plonks himself on my lap. Even Dan says he is spoilt rotten cos I let him sleep in my bed, so when Dan comes over to England with me he has to share my bed with the dog 

Oh that isn't *too* bad as vet bills go. I paid well over £160 when Bosley was checked out, examined and vaccinated when we first had him. He is worth every penny though!

Also that is good news that the others won't get worms from him, better to be pro-active! :]

I can't wait to see pics of him... I love labs! It really is gonna look cute, i've seen a pic of at least one of your other dogs... I can see how the size difference is gonna be vast  aww! 

I wish I could have more dogs, but we think Bos was bred to be a fighting dog with hid previous 'owners' (That would explain some of the bite marks on him). Unfortunately, he doesn't like other dogs at all 

Keep us updated! 



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, doggies are always babies, no matter how old. :happy:
> 
> I got back from the vet, and it was only about $113, so not too bad. But the poor guy will still have the worms for a few more weeks, since I can only give him the medicine once a week.
> Luckily, my other dogs are on Heartguard (for heartworms) and apparently that also protects them against digestive worms, so they probably wont get the worms from the puppy.
> ...


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, well fist off, obligatory AWWW! Puppy! 

And second off, I love that whole, "Drivers change in different states" ideal. In my Missouri experience, people tend to go easy, it always sucks to be behind a truck of any kind, it's easy for the weavers and easy for the 'go-with-the-flow'ers, and the left lane is just the (very convenient) fast lane. No major problems yet, but the hgihway is almsot always better than outer roads.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 3, 2009)

here in south carolina and maybe everywhere they make turns without using the turn signal...must be broken and when it rains, they go faster down the highway and beep their horn if you are in the way and even in the right lane...

lol




:bow:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> here in south carolina and maybe everywhere they make turns without using the turn signal...must be broken and when it rains, they go faster down the highway and beep their horn if you are in the way and even in the right lane...
> 
> lol
> 
> ...




Haha, I love those people who don't use turn signals. Especially when it's not obvious where they are going. 
But hey, maybe their particular model of car didn't come with the turn signal feature. *rolls eyes*

I'm pretty inappropriate with what I say to other cars. Sure my windows are up so no one can hear me, but my eyes say enough. Ya know when you make eye contact with the person in the other car via the mirrors. When people don't use turn signals I usually say, "Oh damn, that's hot. That lack of signal turned me on hardcore." But of course, my attitude when I say it, shouts sarcasm.


My friend Tom & I like to make "friends" with people when we drive. When someone is doing something very stupid so that we both look over at them... we tend to start making up a back story. Like, a big truck zooms by covered in chrome and Tom will go, "There goes Patricia Williamson." And I'll continue with, "Ah, remember back in 76' we went to her baby shower?" Then Tom follows with, "Certainly, and the dog ate all the presents."
"Looks like shes won the lottery with all the bling on her wheels"
"Yeah, that sounds like her, spending it all on flamboyant bling."


Then when it just starts getting too silly we both start laughing and question, "How funny would it be if these people knew that we were making up goofy stories about them?"


Ah, the hilarity.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ha, yeaaaah. Thats really cool you got a rescue pup...I volunteer with the Humane Society of Greater Akron alot. And as for lame bumper stickers on cars, depends where you look...you go up to Coventry street in Cleveland and its just ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry bout the worms though  I wish your pup and your doggys the best!!!
> 
> ...




This is gonna be so creepy, but I totally had a dream that you were in the other night. I don't remember much about it, it was moreso just like running into you somewhere random and me being like, "Hey, that's Audrey." 
And hey, I guess it makes sense, cuz I knew you lived in Ohio, so maybe my subconscious mind remembered that when I was driving through Ohio.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Heh, tell me what you think of 4 years driving experience 21 years from now.
> 
> But yeah, I worked for some years on a turnpike watching how bad most people drive, so I'm pretty much a slow down lecture waiting for an excuse to go off.
> 
> /em wanders off muttering about kids these days



Hehe, yeah I'm a youngin', but at least I drive better than my father. Captain multiple DUI's and multiple cars on account of multiple accidents from his temper (completely unrelated to the DUI's). He's a silly one. Well, silly isn't the word, but I don't wanna insult my father. 
And my mother... hasn't driven a car in 20 years. She doesn't have a license, and because I live with my mother and not my father, I'm the only one at my house with a car. 
It's pretty lame being an only-child who happens to be more mature than both her parents. DSS didn't think it was too good either.

But now I'm going off on a tangent. I tend to do that sometimes. xP


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> What's funny to me, MB...is that you have three cute woof-machines that are pretty much pocket size...and now you have a black lab mix. Haha, it's just perfect.
> 
> What do Duncan, Mac and Bonnie think of this new Duff character??
> I mean, at least he sounds like he's smart if he's already figured out the doggie door...and as far as dogs go, it's just inconvenient if it's a big dog AND it's dumb. Like bigger dogs aren't hard enough to handle, add the lack of brains, and it's just a shit-fest waiting to happen.
> ...



Hahah, watching my other dogs interact with the puppy is amusing. MacTavish doesn't mind Duff too much, cuz Mac has had to deal with 4 puppies over the years. And if anything, Mac is the one showing Duff the ropes. 
Duncan is annoyed with Duff, and growls at him a lot. But when they are outside, they're fine and end up chasing each other back and forth across the backyard. 
And Bonnie... is terrified. She's having some massive stress, whenever Duff is outside his cage, Bonnie ends up throwing up a little. But Bonnie has never had to deal with a puppy before, and she is pretty high maintenance anyway. Although lately she has been more brave. She sleeps on my bed at night, staring into Duff's crate. And I've noticed she's been approaching Duff more often too. So she's slowly getting used to him. 


The most annoying thing about it is Duff's worms. I'm used to being able to let the dogs out into the backyard and for them to do their stuff and come back in whenever they want (doggie door). But since Duff has worms I have to go outside and watch him until he does his business, and then run out there and pick it up before the other dogs get a chance to sniff it. 


And I'm gonna get pictures pretty soon! Lately I've been so exhausted dealing with Duff and the other three dogs, that I haven't even thought to take pictures. I'm so absent minded sometimes. xP


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> I'm glad you made it through the weekend in one piece.... I was thinking about you driving the whole time. Your poor arms, back and bum... ouch.
> 
> But definitely, you did an amazing thing, and the benefits will be ten fold..... I am DESPERATE to see the the pics...



Oh my god, I know. My ass got so numb, it sucked. Of course I had my friend Tom in the car, so when I really got exhausted, he drove. But I can't stand it when other people drive (especially when it's my car) so I really kept driving until I just couldn't go another mile. And ya know how when your ass gets numb you can stand up for a little bit while your driving. Well not stand up, but lift your butt off the seat and brace yourself with your left foot. So that was a life saver during those long stretches. 

And when I'm driving on the highway, I'm one of those people who grips the wheel tight with both hands. Ya know the whole crab claw with the right hand and the left hand grabbing the wheel normally. So my hands would get really sore from flexing them the whole time, and it was lame.



Haha, and at the first rest stop we got to (in NY) I fell on the ice. Like, my friend Tom went into the convinience store to get a snack and I went into the bathroom, and before I entered the building I just fell backwards onto the ice. So of course my ass hurt from that & sitting in the car combined.

Although my ass always takes a beating (_that's what she said_), since I go on the trampoline for exercise. The only belts I have are the studded ones, and when I land on my back for the half flips on the trampoline it hits against my tail bone and the back of my hip bones, so I usually have bruises there all the time anyway. My poor ass. xP


----------



## cammy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm back to the bad driver topic - 

About two years ago, an elderly driver went through a Tampa area toll-booth with a body half-hanging out the windshield of his car. Seems he hit a pedestrain and oblivious, just kept on going until he caught the attention of a toll-booth operator who called FHP. 

How many other cars had this guy passed and no one took notice???


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 3, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> And as for lame bumper stickers on cars, depends where you look...you go up to Coventry street in Cleveland and its just ridiculous.
> XOXO
> Audrey


 
Hey, as one of those Coventry types with bumper stickers over every available square inch of my car, I resemble that! Latest addition: the "Yes, We Did!" sticker from MoveOn.org.

Away from the hippie enclave of the Coventry neighborhood, my car sticks out because Ohio drivers really do eschew the stickers.

They also drive slow. Even at current prices, no one in the state can afford gas so they are driving slow to conserve. The state also can't afford police, so feel free to speed if you are so inclined. Just slam on the brakes the second you cross the Pennsylvania line or you will regret it!! They even have signs at the border informing drivers they are no longer in Ohio "..and we ticket!"


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 3, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh my god, I know. My ass got so numb, it sucked. Of course I had my friend Tom in the car, so when I really got exhausted, he drove. But I can't stand it when other people drive (especially when it's my car) so I really kept driving until I just couldn't go another mile. And ya know how when your ass gets numb you can stand up for a little bit while your driving. Well not stand up, but lift your butt off the seat and brace yourself with your left foot. So that was a life saver during those long stretches.
> 
> And when I'm driving on the highway, I'm one of those people who grips the wheel tight with both hands. Ya know the whole crab claw with the right hand and the left hand grabbing the wheel normally. So my hands would get really sore from flexing them the whole time, and it was lame.
> 
> ...



Let me kiss that ass for you  Tee hee hee  

I could not have driven that far, I have a really low pain threshold and I probably would have given up after two hours. Your rock hard ass totally whips my lame ass.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's some pictures of the puppy. And yeah, although we call him Duff. It says Lt. Com. Duff on his tag (thank Chris for that one).


----------



## Wantabelly (Feb 3, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Here's some pictures of the puppy. And yeah, although we call him Duff. It says Lt. Com. Duff on his tag (thank Chris for that one).



OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is ADORABLE!!!  *little kiss for Duff's head*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 3, 2009)

oh mah gah... that's just a big fluffly bunch o' love, right there... give him a hug and a kiss and a treat for me please!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 3, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Here's some pictures of the puppy. And yeah, although we call him Duff. It says Lt. Com. Duff on his tag (thank Chris for that one).



Aw, so fucking precious


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

Dooohhhhhhh...he is sooo cute..the yum yums.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

I would maul the crap out of that puppy! He is too freaking cute. Labs in general make excellent dogs. They are smart, friendly and well behaved. And he will always know in his heart that his Mama drove so far in such bad weather to come and bring him home. He will love you more than anything for the rest of time. Give him a BIG puppy smooch from me.


----------



## Esther (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my God! That is the cutest dog ever, period.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 3, 2009)

Dollars to donuts he's got a fair amount of Border Collie in him, on top of the Lab, which makes him pretty much the best mixed breed ever in the history of the universe. A B.C.'s intelligence with the Lab's natural sweetness and goofiness tempering the drive to work/herd = the perfect dog. Not to mention, obviously, incredibly cute! 

Anyway, congratulations, MEA; he's a dollbaby. :smitten:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Feb 3, 2009)

hehehe...fuzzy. What a cutie.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 3, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Dollars to donuts he's got a fair amount of Border Collie in him, on top of the Lab, which makes him pretty much the best mixed breed ever in the history of the universe. A B.C.'s intelligence with the Lab's natural sweetness and goofiness tempering the drive to work/herd = the perfect dog. Not to mention, obviously, incredibly cute!
> 
> Anyway, congratulations, MEA; he's a dollbaby. :smitten:



We were wondering what he was mixed with! Makes sense if he is a Lab/Collie mix. 



On another note... this is my 420th post! *giggles*


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 4, 2009)

First off....GOOD GOD THE CUTENESS IS EATING MY RETNAS! 

And wow! I actually had a dog that was a lab/collie mix. If this is the case, that dog will be amazing! Fairly easy to housetrain if it isn't, and it's going to be so kind, loving and obedient you won't be able to stand it. My parents got mine before I was born, so I only knew the full grown one. He was awesome, and his name was Niner after the 49'ers...don't ask.

Also, notice how I took this post and made it all about me!? Damn, I'm a selfish bastard....


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2009)

Guuuuuuys, not a Collie, a Border Collie.  Lassie was a Collie; this is a Border Collie (like in the movie "Babe"): 






Forgive me. I'm a dog nerd. :blush:


P.S. Collies are smart, too, though!


----------



## Melian (Feb 4, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Here's some pictures of the puppy. And yeah, although we call him Duff. It says Lt. Com. Duff on his tag (thank Chris for that one).



His eyes are melting my cold, black heart :blush:

Now your long drive makes sense.


----------



## cammy (Feb 4, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette - Best to keep him inside...or you may find I've driven up there and taken him! What an adorable little guy! And even with just some Lab in him, he'll be a sensational dog. How lucky he is to have found a mom like you.


----------



## Hole (Feb 4, 2009)

Aw what an adorable doggie. :wubu: Welcome back!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 5, 2009)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Here's some pictures of the puppy. And yeah, although we call him Duff. It says Lt. Com. Duff on his tag (thank Chris for that one).




OMG CUTE!!!! <3 He is so adorable! :]


----------

